# a fat woman with a barefoot parelli trained cob



## Big Ben (11 October 2012)

May have a bit of an issue here I guess

So relax, breathe I don't currently own a cob, but I did have an awesome one, many years ago.

But I am a fat rider, BREATHE, keep breathing dammit, you are going to have a coronary before we start.

Hi, I'm Big Ben, followed the trail of cake crumbs from the HoFo thread being talked about in the can of worms thread, Mmmmm good protein in a worm I guess.

I am  English born, and today am celebrating my 7th year in Canada, while watching the snow gently fall outside, and thinking I may hang out here for a while in the winter when it gets down to -40*C and I give up any thoughts of riding and just concentrate on surviving

My user name Big Ben comes from my latest horse, who is a big guy, I am currently trying to get both of us a little fitter, he doesn't have a long journey, mine is a marathon, and I am talking away here getting the nerve to actually post the pic, which I will do in a minute. You may comment, LOL, the beauty of the boards is that I can't actually stop you, but I really hope no one feels the need to post any of the "OMG you need to eat a few less cakes" type comments, you have no idea of what I do or do not eat, how my metabolism works, or doesn't, or what demons I carry. Facts are fine, I'm either to fat, or I'm not, no worries either way.







Oh, yes he is barefoot, since I moved here I have had several horses, no one has had shoes on, but then again no one has been ridden on tarmac, concrete or other hard surface, because there isn't any around here.

Currently he is ridden for around 20 mins, every other day, walk mainly with the odd trot, and I don't expect him to do much more than that until I manage to move my weight back down a significant amount, oh yes, I now have a bigger saddle a whole 1" bigger, that is an 18, now onto a 19" 

The parelli, well that comes in with my little mare, we are doing ground work, including some parelli type games with her, while both of us work at losing some weight, and getting fitter.







Oh and the cob of yesteryear, complete with hogged mane and small son aboard


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 October 2012)

D'you know what?  I love your honesty, your humour and your bravery in posting the photo.  You actually look to me as if you have a lovely position.  Good luck in your weight loss venture - you will get there.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

Welcome to HHO. 

Your bay mare is really beautiful. I wish you lots of luck with your fitness programme. I'm in the same boat as I want to lose some weight before I bring my grey back into work.


----------



## stencilface (11 October 2012)

Well, yes - if I am honest (and I am usually brutally so  ) you are on the larger side, but as you acknowledge this, and want to improve on it, then thats a great place to start.  Whilst its not ideal, I'm fairly sure that 20 mins a day isn't going to kill anyone - you or him lol 

Love the end pic, so obviously british, so green and with the typical hawthorn hedge in the background


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 October 2012)

Very nice cob.


----------



## dressagelove (11 October 2012)

Well, welcome to the forum...

Not sure what you are looking for, for us to tell you not to worry, and that you are not too big to ride? Or a pat on the back and say well done for aiming to lose weight? Not sure as to the aim of your post.

IMO you are too big to ride that horse, but congrats on being so brave to post in here!!


----------



## HaffiesRock (11 October 2012)

Hello and welcome! Would love to see regular photos of your progress :O) xx


----------



## **Vanner** (11 October 2012)

Welcome honey x from one curvy to another


----------



## JeanetteM (11 October 2012)

"a fat woman with a barefoot parelli trained cob" ..you know what it could be a whole lot worse, you could be hatless *grins*

p.s. welcome, and good luck with the weight loss, as a yo yo dieter myself I know how hard it is :-(


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

Omg what have I created!!! :shocked:

Just kidding, what a great post and I love the fact you have barefoot (a few instant fans : D) horses. My fave has to be your mare. Seriously welcome and hope you have loads of fun, there are so many people here who will love to follow your journey and share xx


----------



## mollymum (11 October 2012)

Good girl!  I am a fat lady with a fat cob, who is also barefoot and partly Parelli trained. (But I don't live in Canada....)  Your horses are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## emma.is (11 October 2012)

a rider who rides well and knows their limits will ALWAYS be less of a problem than slumped jiggling all over the place riders.

You look fine and a great post! Welcome and barefoot is usually encouraged 'round these parts


----------



## KellyJoArnold (11 October 2012)

Beautiful horse


----------



## FionaM12 (11 October 2012)

dressagelove said:



			Not sure what you are looking for, for us to tell you not to worry, and that you are not too big to ride? Or a pat on the back and say well done for aiming to lose weight? Not sure as to the aim of your post.
		
Click to expand...

You might understand if you'd seen Big Ben's recent input in another thread dressagelove. I think she's very well aware she's likely to get a pretty honest forthright reception here! 

Great post and pics Big Ben. And above all, a truly brilliant thread title!  I think you'll fit right in here, large lady or not! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

dressagelove said:



			Well, welcome to the forum...

Not sure what you are looking for, for us to tell you not to worry, and that you are not too big to ride? Or a pat on the back and say well done for aiming to lose weight? Not sure as to the aim of your post.

IMO you are too big to ride that horse, but congrats on being so brave to post in here!!
		
Click to expand...

You have to read the whole of can of worms thread.....


----------



## Flame_ (11 October 2012)

Welcome to HHO. Well you've got balls for posting that photo on here.

If that horse were mine, there is no way I would allow someone your size to ride it (or do parelli on it, but that's kind of beside the point). 

Nice horse though, worth losing the weight for rather than just getting a bigger one.


----------



## WelshD (11 October 2012)

Hi and welcome 

You are lucky to live in canada, I would love to go there one day - its supposed to be amazing in the autumn


----------



## Emilieu (11 October 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I think your Big Ben is beautiful. Good luck with the fitness programme and treat us to some snowy pics while we wait for ours to arrive x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 October 2012)

Hello and welcome. I like your style and look forward exchanging ideas.

Lovely horses, you have there, guess you'll have some great winter survival tips.


----------



## Spring Feather (11 October 2012)

Welcome Big Ben.  You look too heavy for the horse but you sound like you're being careful with what ridden work you do on him.  Hope you are successful in your weightloss and that you start to really enjoy proper riding soon once you have your new svelte-like figure


----------



## m1stify (11 October 2012)

Best of luck your horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Big Ben (11 October 2012)

My aim, merely to say hello, and to let you know who I am, so all I am doing is introducing me, and my horses, so actually here are some more to complete the story, and no I don't expect anyone to pat my back, the only sure way to get a pat on the back is lay behind a cow, nor do I expect anyone to scream get off the horse before you kill it, way to vulgar for England, with it's green grass and hawthorn hedge, and cow parsley, never thought I would miss cow parsley, but I do  *le sigh*

After managing to quit my 35 year pack a day smoking habit ( I lied, I'm proud of that, will accept back pats on that one) exactly one year to the day later I embarked on my weight loss journey, and 15 months later bought myself this girl, Ace, as a reward







I bought her mainly for the foal that she was carrying but then lost but I love her to bits anyway, but she is older and has been a brood mare for many years, so now she has retired with me. Through a chance meeting I found Emmy up there, a daughter of my very own Ace, which is why I bought her, and ended up with this girl as well, a seriously nice mare.








So, I have 3 awesome horses, and owe it to them to get fit enough to be able to ride them all come spring, time to get started on fitness.


----------



## Nicnac (11 October 2012)

Welcome Big Ben (also the name of one of my favourite show jumpers)

You are brave to post with photos, but that's admirable and I wish you all the luck on your journey.  Your horses are gorgeous and I look forward to seeing the photos of you doing fast work when  you reach your goal.

Massive well done for quitting the smoking too!! (just so you know, I'm no lightweight and also still smoke  so you've one up on me)


----------



## Big Ben (11 October 2012)

JeanetteM said:



			"a fat woman with a barefoot parelli trained cob" ..you know what it could be a whole lot worse, you could be hatless *grins*
(
		
Click to expand...

LOL, would take a pic without the hat just to shock, but I can't ride without it, affects my balance or something



tallyho! said:



			Omg what have I created!!! :shocked:
		
Click to expand...

A MONSTER!



FionaM12 said:



			Great post and pics Big Ben. And above all, a truly brilliant thread title!  I think you'll fit right in here, large lady or not! 

Welcome to the forum. 

Click to expand...

Thanks again



Flame_ said:



			Welcome to HHO. Well you've got balls for posting that photo on here.

If that horse were mine, there is no way I would allow someone your size to ride it (or do parelli on it, but that's kind of beside the point). 

Nice horse though, worth losing the weight for rather than just getting a bigger one.
		
Click to expand...

Balls  quick check under fat layers, nope still once proud boobs heading south, not balls

Bigger horse, I need an oxygen mask on Ben as it is, nope, the shrink to fit option is the only way



Emilieu said:



			Welcome to the forum, I think your Big Ben is beautiful. Good luck with the fitness programme and treat us to some snowy pics while we wait for ours to arrive x
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping this stuff doesn't stick, but you will get some snowy pics for sure, wont be long


----------



## piebaldsparkle (11 October 2012)

Welcome and good luck with the weight loss, I'm sure your horses will appreciate it.  No I would not allow anyone your size to ride my horse.

Pat on the back for giving up smoking (I quit 19th June 2003)!!


----------



## Emilieu (11 October 2012)

I'm shamed - you can multi quote already! I've been here a year and a half and never found this mythical multi quote button. 
If you manage to get a hatless pic make sure you are wearing flip flops or trainers too, that really gets folk going


----------



## jeeve (11 October 2012)

JeanetteM said:



			"a fat woman with a barefoot parelli trained cob" ..you know what it could be a whole lot worse, you could be hatless *grins*

p.s. welcome, and good luck with the weight loss, as a yo yo dieter myself I know how hard it is :-(
		
Click to expand...

love your sense of humour, as above, you are brave to post on here. PNH is a good way of being able to do heaps of stuff with your horse without having to spend all your time riding, and build a good relationship at the same time.

all my horses are barefoot and have been for 20 years, I have no issues with the horses (as long as regular trims) and a much smaller farrier bill.

I am a little tubby as well, about 10 kgs over where I should be.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (11 October 2012)

Welcome
Well done on quitting!  35 pack-years must have been hard to put behind you.
I'm sure with that determination you'll be down-sized in no time.
Look forward to the updates


----------



## lula (11 October 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Welcome to HHO. Well you've got balls for posting that photo on here.

If that horse were mine, there is no way I would allow someone your size to ride it (or do parelli on it, but that's kind of beside the point). 

Nice horse though, worth losing the weight for rather than just getting a bigger one.
		
Click to expand...


well you obviously want honesty BB so i my honest opinion is i agree with the above poster, i too think you are too heavy but 20minutes isnt going to do any harm and i wish you luck with your weight loss.

I totally respect larger riders who acknowledge they maybe too heavy and seek to lose weight to make it easier for their horses to carry them.

Its the very obese riders that shouts down anyone who dares suggest there is an upper weight limit a fine boned horse can carry that i have a problem with.


----------



## mynutmeg (11 October 2012)

I love your horse in the first pick.


----------



## maisie06 (11 October 2012)

Good for you for posting! Lucky you barefoot, I have super abrasive tarmac around my way! And I am jealous of the fact you live in Canada!! Really, really love the old cob, what a fab lad. Enjoy your horses and bugger what other people think. I am a chunker too and have a nice welsh cob and a tough pony of "travelling" origins both of which are upto carrying me for the ploddy rides that I enjoy!!


----------



## showpony (11 October 2012)

Agree with below - I do think you are too heavy @ moment for your horse BUT your honesty is totally refreshing & you are obviously just doing light ridden work which IMO is much better than a light rider working their horse to the bone! 

Looking forward to updates from you



lula said:



			well you obviously want honesty BB so i my honest opinion is i agree with the above poster, i too think you are too heavy but 20minutes isnt going to do any harm and i wish you luck with your weight loss.

I totally respect larger riders who acknowledge they maybe too heavy and seek to lose weight to make it easier for their horses to carry them.

Its the very obese riders that shouts down anyone who dares suggest there is an upper weight limit a fine boned horse can carry that i have a problem with.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Achinghips (11 October 2012)

Hiya

What a lovely horse and what a fabulous riding position you have.  Oh yes, there's a few passionate people on here with rigid points of view and limited black or white opinions! Newbie bashing is a popular sport so dont take it too personally as some unhappy peoplejust cant resist it and don't realise keyboards depersonalise targets .  

You'll find some good factual advice in stable yard section, some incredibley experienced technically accurate riders in competition section and a great lot (generally) in New Lounge. 

Oh - and I need to loose a bit of weight too.  I found it's so much harder as you get older - your metabolism slows right now and genetics also play a part too, I suppose ... at least that's my excuse while I'm tucking into my fish and chips.

ooh - and I have a barefoot too with fantastic feet as hard as diamonds - saves me a fortune when he just has manicures and everyone else on my yard have to fork out their £65, compared to my £15 - wahahahahahahah.  He's half Shire and a complete giant!

Welcome


----------



## Welsh (11 October 2012)

Hello, well done on quitting the deadly ciggies, gorgeous horses... I'm looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Littlelegs (11 October 2012)

Good luck with the weight loss & well done on the smoking. I won't be hypocritical enough to say I agree with you riding that horse currently though. Not at all bothered by fat/barefoot/cob though, can't see why anyone would be in all seriousness.


----------



## Puppy (11 October 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Good luck with the weight loss & well done on the smoking. I won't be hypocritical enough to say I agree with you riding that horse currently though.
		
Click to expand...

/\ this. He looks to be struggling to track up behind. 

Perhaps you could do some long reining with him - to help get you both fitter  

Welcome to the forum. I hope you'll keep posting.


----------



## TarrSteps (11 October 2012)

Where are you in Canada?


----------



## lula (11 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Oh yes, there's a few passionate people on here with rigid points of view and limited black or white opinions! Newbie bashing is a popular sport so dont take it too personally as some unhappy peoplejust cant resist it and don't realise keyboards depersonalise targets .
		
Click to expand...


dont be such a drama queen Achinghips, no one at all has been 'newbie bashing'.


----------



## CalllyH (11 October 2012)

I really think the horse looks like it's struggling and not overly happy in the first picture. Whether that's Down to weight or something else I don't know.


----------



## Big Ben (11 October 2012)

Emilieu said:



			I'm shamed - you can multi quote already! I've been here a year and a half and never found this mythical multi quote button. 
If you manage to get a hatless pic make sure you are wearing flip flops or trainers too, that really gets folk going 

Click to expand...


I remember the sheer joy of discovering the multi quote button, kind of the G spot of the forum world, and now a shamelessly over use it, off to look for shorts, and flip flops for a photo shoot


----------



## Achinghips (11 October 2012)

lula said:



			dont be such a drama queen Achinghips, no one at all has been 'newbie bashing'.
		
Click to expand...



personal insults are against T & C


----------



## lula (11 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			personal insults are against T & C
		
Click to expand...

and what 'personal insults' would they be because i surely haven't seen any on this thread?


----------



## Achinghips (11 October 2012)

Use of the term "drama queen" directed personally.


----------



## lula (11 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Use of the term "drama queen" directed personally.
		
Click to expand...


oh behave yourself. 

i asked you where the 'newbie bashing' you decided was on this thread was.
so far you haven't answered me.


----------



## RainbowDash (11 October 2012)

Hi BB,

Welcome to HHO  Well done you for posting pics of your beautiful horses  - I'm not even brave enough to do that   I think you're certainly doing the right thing with the light work (slow and steady) - and they will be your motivation to lose a few pounds and get fitter so you can enjoy them more .

I lost two stone to return to riding and later brought my first pony - i've still got a few pounds to shift - but i'm a lot fitter than I was - reckon fat has turned to muscle now .

My lad's my reason to shed the pounds and get fitter - he's not barefoot or parelli trained but he's a handsome wee welsh cob.  

I brought him underweight and out of condition (this January) - but with me overweight and out of condition  - now he's a lot fitter and fatter and i'm not a great deal lighter - but a lot fitter - mostly due to the daily walks down to the summer/autumn grazing and trot work to get his fitness up that has kicked off a few pounds.  (still on the dreaded death sticks though )

Agree with the long reining idea - to get your horses working for longer and for you to be able to work/train with them for longer.  

Looking forward to updates and photo's of you riding in canada that will provoke envy


----------



## Achinghips (11 October 2012)

I did not say it was on this thread at all.  Behave yourself.


----------



## Natch (11 October 2012)

Hello and welcome to HHO  what a lovely post and you have some gorgeous horses. Massive MASSIVE well done on quitting smoking 

You look to be a similar amount of overweight to me (that's terrible English and I don't care ) and if I'm honest I wouldn't be riding your lovely horses at the moment. I'm not riding at all at the mo because I don't feel it is fair to ask any horse to carry me. There is plenty of time in the future for you all to enjoy healthy rides without worrying about damaging your horses' backs  Puppy I think suggested long reining which would be great exercise for you and your neds, 2 birds in one stone, excellent  If you would like a slimming buddy please do PM me and we can spur each other on 

What is canada like in winter? We used to have a regular poster who lived in Canada and her updates and photos were stunning. Please do feel free to share photos often 

Best of luck for your journey.


----------



## Big Ben (11 October 2012)

jeeve said:



			love your sense of humour, as above, you are brave to post on here. PNH is a good way of being able to do heaps of stuff with your horse without having to spend all your time riding, and build a good relationship at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm doing lots of 'games' with all of them, getting Emmy over her fear of life, and Wills over her bolshy attitude, and just teaching Ben how to interact, as well as getting all of us fitter and more attuned to each other.



lula said:



			well you obviously want honesty BB so i my honest opinion is i agree with the above poster, i too think you are too heavy but 20minutes isnt going to do any harm and i wish you luck with your weight loss.
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I figure if I work at it and gradually build up the time and intensiveness of our riding as I get fitter and lighter then we will be OK



maisie06 said:



			Really, really love the old cob, what a fab lad. Enjoy your horses and *bugger what other people think*. I am a chunker too and have a nice welsh cob and a tough pony of "travelling" origins both of which are upto carrying me for the ploddy rides that I enjoy!!
		
Click to expand...







  Oh that makes me miss England and English people right there.



showpony said:



			Agree with below - I do think you are too heavy @ moment for your horse BUT your honesty is totally refreshing & you are obviously just doing light ridden work which IMO is much better than a light rider working their horse to the bone! 

Looking forward to updates from you

Click to expand...

And I appreciate your honesty, I never have an issue with people giving an opinion when they do it without any need to be insulting as well 



Achinghips said:



			Hiya

What a lovely horse and what a fabulous riding position you have.  Oh yes, there's a few passionate people on here with rigid points of view and limited black or white opinions! Newbie bashing is a popular sport so dont take it too personally as some unhappy peoplejust cant resist it and don't realise keyboards depersonalise targets .  

You'll find some good factual advice in stable yard section, some incredibley experienced technically accurate riders in competition section and a great lot (generally) in New Lounge. 

Oh - and I need to loose a bit of weight too.  I found it's so much harder as you get older - your metabolism slows right now and genetics also play a part too, I suppose ... at least that's my excuse while I'm tucking into my fish and chips.

ooh - and I have a barefoot too with fantastic feet as hard as diamonds - saves me a fortune when he just has manicures and everyone else on my yard have to fork out their £65, compared to my £15 - wahahahahahahah.  He's half Shire and a complete giant!

Welcome

Click to expand...

Thanks, so hoping that they can all continue barefoot, but may have to reconsider next year if I want to do more with them.  on the position, I have a very nice sympathetic trainer who is working with me, trying to make sure that when I ride I ride well. I will check around the Stable yard section, thanks for the tips.




Puppy said:



			/\ this. He looks to be struggling to track up behind. 

Perhaps you could do some long reining with him - to help get you both fitter  

Welcome to the forum. I hope you'll keep posting.
		
Click to expand...

We are doing some long reining, and will be doing some in hand trail walking as well. I'm also sure that my friend, or is the fiend, with the indoor school will have me running backwards around the place lots more days while I am working the horses, funny that I was sweating and they weren't.....



TarrSteps said:



			Where are you in Canada? 

Click to expand...

Saskatchewan, easy to draw, a buggar to spell



lula said:



			dont be such a drama queen Achinghips, no one at all has been 'newbie bashing'.
		
Click to expand...

I don't feel bashed, maybe the thick skin is preventing it.



CalllyH said:



			I really think the horse looks like it's struggling and not overly happy in the first picture. Whether that's Down to weight or something else I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

I am actually impressed that people can tell so much from one snap shot in time about his comfort level with me in the saddle, I have learned over the the years that there are lies damn lies and one off photos.

Bit more background on Ben, he is 9 years old, meant to be 17hh, but I can't stick him at any more than about 16.2hh.

He was only backed last fall, and then he had 2 months at the trainer in August and September of this year, he weighs about 11 stone soaking wet I guess, so that pic was taken the first time I rode Ben, we were getting used to each other, and he certainly would not be in any sort of comfort zone, to be honest nor was I.

We will improve slowly and surely and while I know that I may well be to heavy for him, I certainly am to big and unfit to contemplate riding at any speed or for any length of time, we will get there, in small steps


----------



## mandwhy (11 October 2012)

Well you are brave to post pics I haven't yet haha! Good luck with your weight loss, 20 mins won't kill your horse, and I'm sure all that bonding will be great for you. Horses are a good way to lose weight anyway just doing all those chores and at least when I'm riding I'm not eating ;-)


----------



## lula (11 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Oh yes, there's a few passionate people on here with rigid points of view and limited black or white opinions! Newbie bashing is a popular sport so dont take it too personally as some unhappy peoplejust cant resist it and don't realise keyboards depersonalise targets .
		
Click to expand...

well you certainly said that the OP was being 'newbie bashed' somehwere Achinghips and since you said it on this thread it was an obvious conclusion for me to reach.

so far that i can see while posters have been honest without exemption, no one has been rude and everyone has been welcoming so why dont we keep it that way and stop trying to sow discord achinghips?


and FWI if you really think the suggestion ' dont be a drama queen' is a huge personal insult you perhaps need to get out more.

sometimes i really think some people go a very long way out of their way to find something to be offended over.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (11 October 2012)

Love your sense of humour 

Best of luck with your weight loss! I hope your horses are motivation for you  I know mine are for me at times 
my three are also barefoot 

Welcome to HHO!!! (we're all a miserable bunch on here really    )


----------



## Achinghips (12 October 2012)

lula said:



			well you certainly said that the OP was being 'newbie bashed' somehwere Achinghips and since you said it on this thread it was an obvious conclusion for me to reach.

so far that i can see while posters have been honest without exemption, no one has been rude and everyone has been welcoming so why dont we keep it that way and stop trying to sow discord achinghips?


and FWI if you really think the suggestion ' dont be a drama queen' is a huge personal insult you perhaps need to get out more.

sometimes i really think some people go a very long way out of their way to find something to be offended over.
		
Click to expand...

That was my only post.  Calling someone a drama queen and your response shows that you are deciding what's supposed to matter to someone else and to what extent.  I see by your response that you are still, therefore being personal towards me ..... "you need to get out more" is rude.  Please try to control yourself.


----------



## lula (12 October 2012)

achinghips you're upping the ante on the drama once again.
i really dont care much if you find me rude.

i see you still haven't pointed out where the OP was getting any newbie bashing which was my original point.
you obviously dont know either seeing as you're fudging the issue so much so lets leave it there shall we, my comfy bed is calling.


----------



## Achinghips (12 October 2012)

lula said:



			achinghips you're upping the ante on the drama once again.
i really dont care much if you find me rude.

i see you still haven't pointed out where the OP was getting any newbie bashing which was my original point.
you obviously dont know either seeing as you're fudging the issue so much so lets leave it there shall we, my comfy bed is calling.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too, sweet dreams to us both


----------



## FionaM12 (12 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Mine too, sweet dreams to us both

Click to expand...

Come on Lula and Achinghips, group hug!


----------



## TrasaM (12 October 2012)

I blame it in the weather!  Welcome OP and best of luck with your riding and weight loss.


----------



## Rose Folly (12 October 2012)

Hi Big Ben.
A warm welcome
You're not too heavy for your horse,k for what you're doing, and you have a really nice position
I love the look of your horses
Love the idea it's snowing already in Canada - instead of drip, drip, drip here!
Keep posting


----------



## PapaFrita (12 October 2012)

Puppy said:



			/\ this. He looks to be struggling to track up behind. 

Perhaps you could do some long reining with him - to help get you both fitter  

Welcome to the forum. I hope you'll keep posting.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Puppy... take a look in CR... Tracking up is not a prerequisite to a horse working correctly? Not even dressage horses....
To the OP, I only take umbrage at the use of Parelli (personally don't see the point), but that's personal preference (.... hmmm... well, more than that but never mind). Welcome to the forum, and take everything you read with a shovelful of salt


----------



## Big Ben (12 October 2012)

mandwhy said:



			Horses are a good way to lose weight anyway just doing all those chores and at least when I'm riding I'm not eating ;-)
		
Click to expand...

They are indeed, when I'm out there doing stuff I forget about food.




TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Love your sense of humour 

Best of luck with your weight loss! I hope your horses are motivation for you  I know mine are for me at times 

The last time I had a major weight loss was so I could be the first one to ride a colt that was born here, and I now have a little filly who I love dearly, she is my long term goal, I need to be at fighting fit weight to ride her when the time comes.
		
Click to expand...




TrasaM said:



			I blame it in the weather!  Welcome OP and best of luck with your riding and weight loss. 

Click to expand...

I thought it was everyone's cycles synchronizing



Rose Folly said:



			Love the idea it's snowing already in Canada - instead of drip, drip, drip here!
Keep posting
		
Click to expand...

Aghhh, we are back to damp and clammy today, there are days when I can't wait for the first proper fall of the winter.



PapaFrita said:



			Oh Puppy... take a look in CR... Tracking up is not a prerequisite to a horse working correctly? Not even dressage horses....
To the OP, I only take umbrage at the use of Parelli (personally don't see the point), but that's personal preference (.... hmmm... well, more than that but never mind). Welcome to the forum, and take everything you read with a shovelful of salt 

Click to expand...

LOL, I am not actually a huge fan of Parelli, BUT, I have two good friends who were drinking the Kool Aid, but now have come back into the light, so we are combining the good in the program, with ideas from other trainers, and there is a lot of good stuff that we can work on, so I can improve my relationship with my horses, and get everyone fitter without riding, or getting bored!

ETA...PapaFrita, I LOVE your puppy there (Generic use of term puppy)


----------



## jenniaddams (12 October 2012)

I love your humour...it's not often that someone on HHO makes me smile! 
Good luck with your weight loss...in my humble opinion, I think you have a lovely position and the short rides you're doing aren't the end of the world. I look forward to reading your posts. And welcome.


----------



## G&T (12 October 2012)

Achinghips said:



			That was my only post.  Calling someone a drama queen and your response shows that you are deciding what's supposed to matter to someone else and to what extent.  I see by your response that you are still, therefore being personal towards me ..... "you need to get out more" is rude.  Please try to control yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Browsing a different thread (all about funny HHO threads!) and this amused me: 




Achinghips said:



			What a load of drama queens!!!!  Why did you all allow Barbara to bitch for days about it in the first place and provide an audience for it - sounds to me like you all deserve to waste each other's time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Merrymoles (12 October 2012)

Welcome OP. Sounds to me like you already have some of the key qualities needed to get the best out of HHO - a sense of humour, a reluctance to take offence and a willingness to hear what others are saying! Whatever your issues, wish there were more like you.


----------



## putasocinit (12 October 2012)

I find when I come in from the stables I am starving so I have a boiled chicken in the fridge which I nibble at and always tomatoes and spring onions, otherwise I used to hit the bread bin, also I have dropped from using a dinner plate to a side plate can say it seems to be working, I put on 1 1.2 stone over the last 2 years from eating junk, good luck and be positive.


----------



## pansymouse (12 October 2012)

I have to say you have two very nice looking horses - certainly my sort of cobs.  I'm not a Parelli fan myself but am the only non-Parelli on my yard so am very familar with it and its benefits for rude cobs (not that I'm saying yours are - they look very polite ).  I am however a barefooter - helps my mare's traction no end.


----------



## lastchancer (12 October 2012)

Wow a 7 page thread that hasn't turned into a bunfight!

Welcome, OP and your horseys look great


----------



## TJP (12 October 2012)

Hi, well done on the ciggies - I keep stopping and starting again   It sounds like you are being completely sensible so good luck with BB and the weight loss.


----------



## Cortez (12 October 2012)

Nice horse in the first pic (oh, and the others are too, but very fine boned, so good luck and all speed with the diet!); I am one who thinks that most people are WAAAY too precious about the amount of weight that horses can carry, but your horse is long and weak in the back in that pic, and you are quite heavy for him at the moment. As you say you are only riding for a short while that is not going to do him any harm, but if you and he want to progress then stick to that weight loss goal! And for g8d's sake call what you do something other than Parelli!


----------



## PapaFrita (12 October 2012)

ETA...PapaFrita, I LOVE your puppy there (Generic use of term puppy)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  That's my Ulla. She's lovely


----------



## Shantara (12 October 2012)

Just popping in to say good luck with the weight loss! My sister in law (well, sadly ex!) went from 'Texas fat' (seriously, she was like a circle!) to a beautiful size 10 in quite a short space of time, simply because of the difference in food here and her new found love of walking. She went from struggling to climb the stairs, to being able to job 10km+!!

She's not a rider though, she's in fact terrified of horses because they "hiss and growl!" haha! 

Again, good luck and gorgeous horse!


----------



## Enfys (12 October 2012)

Hi,

Crikey, if it is snowing with you already, AND drops down to -40C! You aren't in Southern Ontario that's for sure  

I know Manitoba had snow over Thanksgiving.


----------



## a kind of magic (12 October 2012)

Nah said:



			My sister in law (well, sadly ex!) went from 'Texas fat' (seriously, she was like a circle!)
		
Click to expand...

Love this quote! 

Also popping in to say hi and good luck with the weight loss...I'm another who is losing weight!  Your horses are lovely too BTW!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (12 October 2012)

Omg, big fan of you already!!  you've got a wicked sense of humour.

Mine aren't barefoot and I don't know Parelli but I am another chunky rider lol!! I'm 13 stone at 5'5'' and have piled weight on due to a number of factors. I feel unhappy riding my share 14.2hh Sect Dx (though she can still quite happily carry me and throw her weight around!) but she's only just coming back into work again so I'm increasing my fitness on my other share, a 16.2hh ISH 

Welcome to HHO, if you ever need some support for losing the weight, feel free to PM me!!! 

K x


----------



## Shantara (12 October 2012)

a kind of magic said:



			Love this quote! 

Also popping in to say hi and good luck with the weight loss...I'm another who is losing weight!  Your horses are lovely too BTW!
		
Click to expand...

Teehee! Well, she is from Texas and all her friends and family are huge!! She was one of the thinnest too. 
I'm thoroughly impressed with her weight loss, it's inspired some of her co-workers to lose weight too!


----------



## hairycob (12 October 2012)

Seriously well done on quitting smoking. I'm the only one in my family who has never smoked & I know how hard they have tried & still failed.
There are a few things missing for maximum shock value though - besides dropping the hat you may want to go treeless & possibly acquire a Katie Price pink velour outfit for riding in as well. The worst sin of all, of course would to not be "matchy matchy"!


----------



## MrsB (12 October 2012)

Well done on being so brave for posting those pics!  Best of luck with your fitness campaign and fab result that you've kicked the nicotine!

Keep at it


----------



## Big Ben (12 October 2012)

hairycob said:



			Seriously well done on quitting smoking. I'm the only one in my family who has never smoked & I know how hard they have tried & still failed.
There are a few things missing for maximum shock value though - besides dropping the hat you may want to go treeless & possibly acquire a Katie Price pink velour outfit for riding in as well. The worst sin of all, of course would to not be "matchy matchy"!
		
Click to expand...

I never ever thought I would be able to quit the smokes, but we were flying back from the UK to Canada, Heathrow had just become non smoking, as had Pearson, so I figured by the time we got all the way back to a place I could smoke I would of actually of quit, all I would have to do is not start again.

I still haven't 'quit' I can smoke any time I like, but every time the craving strikes, very very rarely now days, it is OK, you can have a smoke, but remember there is no such thing as one, for me 1 smoke will end up being a a life time of a pack a day, so I refuse.

That's the trouble with food, you keep having to eat, 

Pink Velour????

 Pink Velour, I would rather take a proper Parelli clinic


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 October 2012)

welcome Big Ben, thank you for a great thread where your sense of humour has made me chuckle and your honesty has been a breath of fresh air, keep posting , HHO needs more of you


----------



## kchappers (12 October 2012)

Nice to meet you Big Ben, im another newbie but thats about where our similarities end, i like idea of natural horsemanship just dont know where to start. 

Well done on the smoking, and kick arse on the weightloss  youve got a lovely cob to make it worth it  good luck


----------



## Big Ben (12 October 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			welcome Big Ben, thank you for a great thread where your sense of humour has made me chuckle and your honesty has been a breath of fresh air, keep posting , HHO needs more of you

Click to expand...

Thank you, got my sense of humor by living in Wiltshire for many years


----------



## TarrSteps (12 October 2012)

Saskatchewan, eh?  Wow, bet that's a shock from England!  I've pretty much always either driven through or flown over, although did spend an evening in Saskatoon once.


----------



## Big Ben (12 October 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Saskatchewan, eh?  Wow, bet that's a shock from England!  *I've pretty much always either driven through or flown over*, although did spend an evening in Saskatoon once.
		
Click to expand...

Most folk do, the sensible ones anyway. You will understand why I laugh when people innocently mention hill work...hang on







there you go


----------



## lula (12 October 2012)

G&T said:



			Browsing a different thread (all about funny HHO threads!) and this amused me: 

Click to expand...

HEH!


----------



## Enfys (13 October 2012)

Big Ben said:



			Most folk do, the sensible ones anyway. You will understand why I laugh when people innocently mention hill work...hang on







there you go

Click to expand...

Love the trees, nice windbreak, I could do with that, our place is like a windtunnel. My fencing contractor is from SK, he says that it an in joke to say "You can watch your dog run away for three days"


----------



## Mince Pie (13 October 2012)

LOL Enfys!!

Isn't there another poster from Saskatchewan?


----------



## Big Ben (13 October 2012)

Enfys said:



			Love the trees, nice windbreak, 

Click to expand...

 The picture was taken before the tornado, and the plow wind

there are a lot less trees now


----------



## labruyere (13 October 2012)

apologies
it's late so I haven't read all posts

but I guess the good news is the Parelli games if played with gusto will help your weight loss and fitness 

i attach a link (in red) to an article I picked up a few days ago, 
which I think you'll find inspirational

regards
.


----------



## Wagtail (13 October 2012)

Bg Ben, from your pics you look as though you have a lovely position and a greater core strength than many women of your weight. I do however think you are way too heavy for that horse. He is very long backed. Your other horses are quite fine boned and obviously not suitable for a heavyweight rider. I wish you well with your diet. I was amazed at your pics from the other site and how much you managed to slim down. Looking at the pleased as punch expression of your horse in the pic where you were at your lightest, I think you can see what a difference your weight made to him. Well done with the cigs. Hopefully you will reach your goal weight again too. Good luck!


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 October 2012)

Big Ben said:



			Thank you, got my sense of humor by living in Wiltshire for many years

Click to expand...

ahhh you got to have a sense of humour to live here!


----------



## Enfys (13 October 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			LOL Enfys!!

Isn't there another poster from Saskatchewan?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't me!  Closest I got to it was flying overhead and then the roads all just looked like very long runways  

Yes, there was another member from SK, they sold up and went back to the UK I believe.


----------



## Enfys (13 October 2012)

Big Ben said:








Click to expand...

We are flat too, but not quite as open. This is from 3500' up in a balloon over Drumbo, Ontario. 







Our place is somewhere down there.


----------



## Madam Min (13 October 2012)

Your horses are beautiful, especially your mares!


----------



## *Spider* (13 October 2012)

Oh God, I really do not wish to sound rude, but I'm being honest.
I do not have an issue what so ever of heavier people riding, but it is only fair if they were to get a horse who could take the weight. Sorry.


----------



## Big Ben (13 October 2012)

I do find it a little funny when someone comes on not wanting to be rude, and starts with 'Oh God' 

You really think that this boy







struggles with the little he is asked to do? He is a huge, dense boned horse, he wasn't ridden until he was 9, so all his bones would of fused well. Would I go hunting all day on him, of course not, but he is well able to cope with what he is asked to do.

The mares, well no, not yet, but in the spring hopefully we may be able to make a start, we will see. If I really can't get the weight down enough, Wills will be sold again, she us to good to stand around, but Emmy will stay and become a lawn mower


----------



## Wagtail (13 October 2012)

Big Ben said:



			I do find it a little funny when someone comes on not wanting to be rude, and starts with 'Oh God' 

You really think that this boy







struggles with the little he is asked to do?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, I want to say that I DO like him. However, you asked the question. So conformation wise, he is slightly back at the knee, slightly sickle hocked and for a gelding, pretty long backed. So yes, I think he might struggle.


----------



## Hippophilia (13 October 2012)

I'm another one in Sask! It truly is an arctic wasteland. But I growing to love it and now think -10 is,'t that cold really...


----------



## Big Ben (13 October 2012)

LOL, we went to the Melville arena for a lesson today, wearing a polo shirt, then added the Rugby shirt on top, went in the arena came out for waistcoat/vest, it is always so darn cold in there.

Started working Ben, ground work to start, started losing layers again, I love Sask. 2 weeks ago we were working in the outdoor arena in 26* heat, last week I drove home from a friends through a snow storm, today it is just right outside at 9*c, definitely still short sleeve weather


----------

